# Holy Refurb Project!



## rgpemt (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey gang, 
First let me say HELLO from Maine! Open water fishing season is upon us and the ice is finally on its way out, I'm ready for boating!
Years ago I purchased a 1989 ProLine 16' Aluminum Bass Boat. I bought a VERY old Evi 40HP electric shift motor and realized that the transom was a short shaft...and so it began...
I cut the transom down to mount my motor, sealed it all up and went fishing. Times got tough and I sold the whole package for some cash to pay the bills. Years later, I bought it back for what I got paid for it! I was excited, this boat was a lot of fun! However...the other owner decided that the old 40 was not enough and added a 1974 Johnson 70HP Long shaft. He never adjusted the transom, and the lower unit was REALLY low.
I cleaned it up, made up a transom bracket with some good solid lumber, used some fiberglass resin to seal it all up and with no fail, my old boat was on the water again, and running strong. 
Things being what they have been for the last few years, the old girl sat, uncovered for almost two years and now...the deck and transom are frightening me. I had planned on pulling the whole deck and replacing it, adding some seats for my kiddos, and making hidden storage to keep the deck clear for fishing. Plans are drawn and I am ready. 
Then...the transom popped into my head. I can remember drilling the holes for that big ol motor and seeing the wet, dark wood come out of the holes...after reading as many threads on transom repair as I could find, I have decided to just do it. I have around a month before the water will be warmed up enough for some good smallie fishing and plan on tearing into the project this coming weekend. I'll post some pics and hope to get a little advice along the way.
I also plan on using the Seacast product in the transom and will shoot pics along the way.
Does anyone have any advice? I'm good with tools, good with wood, and good with creativity, and after reading so many posts, I know this is the right place to ask!


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I started to do some digging, literally! On the port side, inside the boat I pulled the carpet to find an aluminum plate running fore to aft along the whole side. There is nothing between this and the outer hull so I'm thinking its gone as soon as I have 20 minutes. Pulling the carpet back further and across the sole, the plywood underneath was SATURATED! I expected this but have to say that now I understand better why it is so important to properly treat wood in a boat. The small pieces that I ripped out, smaller than 2 foot square weighed in around 3 pounds each! I have the entire deck to rip out...that should lighten the load a bit!

The transom project is also going to prove painful. I am hoping to have some time tomorrow after my 24 hour shift to cut the cap off the transom and see if in fact it runs the whole width of the back of the boat. Good news is that it is a welded hull...the rivets are not holding structure for the hull (WHEW!) I looked into the seacast product, and while it is PERFECT for what I want...there is no way I can afford the 13 gallons they say I will need. We will have to adjust plans a bit and probably sandwich the plywood in there for a few more years of enjoyment.

I'll snap and add some pics tomorrow as I'm pulling the deck and add them on here during my next 24 hour shift. The weather is going to be garbage up here this week...on my days off of course...so we will see what we can get done. I did notice that 96 of you read my post and I want to thank you all! I look forward to hearing your ideas!!!!

Bob


----------



## lbursell (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a handle on things. Its the pictures that let everybody keep up with what you have going on. Plus, later on the pictures will help you realize the progress that you've made.


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 21, 2011)

Roger that on the pics. I work 2 X 24 hour shifts, and teach a class on the opposite nights around 60 miles from home. Life as a public servant lol! I plan on getting the before pics up Friday after I get home. 

I have to say that this site...is just...WOW! Amazing group and amazing support!

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 25, 2011)

Well here we go!!! First off, it is not a Pro Line, it is a Pro Craft...and now it is an empty shell!

Friday was my first day off in weeks, and...it was sooo nice out! I got home from my 24 hour EMS shift, kissed the love of my life and said that I was going outside. I got my gloves on and went to work. I had hacked up some of the deck...in the dark, with an axe the night before (I'm that smart) and it gave me a good idea what I was up against. With prybar and circ saw in hand, I went to work pulling up the carpet and deck material. what I found was not pleasant at all, lots of rotten wood, mold, and foam...so much foam!! 

As I hacked the foam out I realized why my boat weighed so much!!! That stuff was SATURATED from years of leaky rivets...I would have sunk fast if I ever hit one of those hard things out there. I pulled all the controls, the helm, and all the stuff associated with each and made a pile in the cellar (she hasn't seen it yet) so that I can work on my center console inside on nasty weather days. 

Once I got the deck pulled and all the big trash out, I went to work on the transom. That took a majority of my seven hours total spent on this project. I had to drill rivets, cut welds (tacks) and find nuts buried in foam, which like the rest was soaked! I had to cut some of the aluminum cap off to get to the wood underneath, and even at that, all the mold, rot, dirt, dust, and other moisture born pathogens were doing a fabulous job holding that wood in there. I got angry enough (my son say's I'm like the Hulk...he does not like me when I'm angry) and with a little help from a gorilla bar, I got one corner out. As I pulled, I noticed that my family was up on the porch overhead cheering me on, so with one last growl I yarded that hunk out, held it over my head and let out a roar! Then...I dropped it really fast...it weighed aroudn 100 pounds and was dripping on me....I need to work out!

Here is the link to my project page....ENJOY! https://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa346/bobstinboat


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 26, 2011)

Still working on the planning of the "new" boat. My aluminum angle is on its way, and I have decided to replace the rivets that I had to drill with Stainless 1/4" and Nylock nuts from Fastenal. Got a good deal at the store here in Ellsworth, Maine and will be ordering more soon.

Still questioning what kind of foam to put in to replace the water logged garbage that came out. Trying to keep it on the cheap like everyone else out there, so any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## rgpemt (May 3, 2011)

Well another great weekend and some more work done on the boat. I knew that I had to pull the rivets out of the keel plate and did so with little strain, until I found the crack. Where the flat bottom meets the semi-V it would seem that the factory just folded the panels over and welded them along the bow. this crack was at least 6 inches long, and had pulled open to around 1/2 inch in some places.

I had picked up some alumarod stuff at Tractor Supply, it was made by Hobart and the price was good, $12.00 for 8 sticks...better than any online offer and it is the same stuff. I scuffed the inside of the hull with the wire wheel and then drilled holes on either end of the crack to keep it from getting any bigger. That alumarod layed in there really nice, even on a vertical surface. I went from inside to outside, beating the hull back into shape along the way with a 3 pound lump hammer until the seam was closed and braised together. 

I got my honey to hold the wrench inside the hull (she did not know it was going to be so loud!) and I stayed outside with my cordless impact driver and the 5200. I layed a good bead the entire length of the keel, then a good dollop in each hole that used to hold a rivet. I picked up the stainless hardware at Fastenal, pan head screws with a hex head drive, nylock nuts, and fender washers. This worked out VERY well. As the bolts tightened down, the 5200 squeezed out from behind the washer and around the body of the bolt heads. 

I pulled the gunwhale caps back into place, and got them tightened down in the same fashion w/o the 5200 and worked on installing the kick plates for the inside of the transom. I have no pictures, becuase I was not even going to touch my phone, but, I am happy with the results. I flipped the beasty over so I could get to the underside of the hull and prepared for some new paint. Aircraft paint stripper is the way to go! Apply with a brush, have a cup of coffee, and hit it iwith a wire brush. Still had to do some sanding with the random orbital to clean up the bad spots, but with bare metal, the primer was applied, and in the hot sun, it dried quickly enough to allow me to apply the first coat of paint. The blue that I picked...well lets just say its a little too blue...kind of reminds me of a tarp...but...its paintted and I'm happy!


----------



## rgpemt (May 3, 2011)

The center console idea as it would be is not going to work. Made the mistake of taking mamma to a boat dealer and she said "none of these boats have a steering thing in the middle, why would you want one?" Then she brought the kiddos into it...falling off, to which I answered..."well honey, that is why they have vests on"...it was a quiet ride home...JUST KIDDING! She was right, and the console setup would not have left enough floor space and would not have been that easy to navigate around with the kids...So...back to the standard side console we go, but...I'm not going to let it go as a factory option...oh no...(insert Tim Taylor "Urgh O O O ") I am going to make it bigger and better. The aluminum cap was in decent shape, so I kept that and then moved it up...28 inches at the bottom is what I found to be a good height and used 3/4 inch ply to support it...and the fat kid. The dash plate was trash, so that was fabed from 2 sheets of 1/2 inch, glued and pressed and cut to shape. The hole for the wheel shaft was cut, and the whole thing installed. 

Outside again in the sun yesterday, I layed it over, and hit it with the fiberglass resin, and layed some mat over the corners to stiffen it up. EMS CAll...BRB


----------



## rgpemt (May 3, 2011)

Ok, I'm back. Life saved, calm restored. So the console project is making me happy. I moved the remotes for the engine, flipping the handle around and setting it at an angle matching the face of the console. I then ran the cables, along with the teleflex which worked out well. I moved the console back about 18 inches from its original spot, and raised it about the same so the cables all work well.

My aluminum angle showed up from discount steel yesterday, so when I get out of work in the morning, Im off to build some framework for my front and rear decks. Flooring on friday if all goes well. I have a discount place (surplus/salvage) called Mardens. They have 18X18 thick vinyl tile flooring for cheap! Half the price of the cheapest carpet I can find and just as easy to install. 

I do have to somehow cap off the inlets for the livewells, they were located under the original seats. I dont need them and I really dont need those one inch holes in either side of my boat! I was thinking of expanding foam, then some fiberglass...thoughts???

I have to repaint the boat, that blue tarp blue is just too much, so I am going to hit the top of the hull with a nice gloss black, and my honey is going to paint a breast cancer ribbon that will turn into a nice pin stripe. The boat name is going to be "The Boobie Groupie" in honor of my very best friend who walks in the Avon walk in Boston. I came up with the "boobie goupie" name for her cheering section and it is quite fitting! As soon as we get that done, i'll have plenty of pics.

Trailer work is next, need to grind the rust off and start painting that one.


----------



## reedjj (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work but you are really going to have a nice boat when you get done.

What is the width of it? is it a 1648? I want to do a Center Console on an old tracker or similar style boat to yours. They come from the Fact with Center consoles I'm confused as to why you don't have room in this boat?

What are you going to do for a new transom? Since you were able to get the old one out it out in one piece you can use it as a template to cut a new one out of Plywood. 

I have seen some guys on here use 2 peices of 1/2 ply, or even 2 pieces of 3/4 ply completely sealed then sandwiched together with glue, bolted together and then encapsulated in fiberglass resin to beef up thier transoms.


----------



## rgpemt (May 3, 2011)

It is a 1648, but the way those sides come down inside I would have only had 10-12 inches of space on either side. I am sure you could make the whole console to make it work, I used what I had on hand, re-using the cap, and I am ok with it back on the side. At least I can stand!!!

As far as the transom, I did manage to get it out in one peice, but it was not that easy...lots of rivets to drill, a little bending and a lot of grunting. I did use it as a template, and did use 2 sheets of 3/4. I used loctite plywood cement from HD. Layed the whole tube inbetween the sheets and screwed it, then put a wheeler plow on it overnight to make sure it was tight. I coated the finished product with fiberglass resin to seal it up a bit and then had to practically beat it in to place. 

If all goes well, I'll have the motor mounted again in a few weeks. Paramedic pay is not that great and this weekend may be a bit slow on the build. Feel free to ask any questions!!! This site is GREAT and full of resources!!!


----------



## rgpemt (May 5, 2011)

Delay of game! There is a lot to be said about using the proper tool for the job. I was working on the helm console yesterday and used a chisel where I should have used a knife...needless to say, I got cut...bled all over the floor, and had to go to the ER for some chemical stitches AKA Crazy Glue.

This weekend should be a good progress shift, as long as I can keep myself from leaking! Looking forward to adding my front deck, and some plywood flooring. Also have to strip the trailer and prime/paint it so can can get the motor mounted and fired up! 

Memorial day weekend is the proposed launch date...Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## SlowRollin' (May 6, 2011)

Glad to see you've been able to keep your sense of humor in all this. Hope you heal quick.

It's hard not too laugh while I'm staring at a small hole in a finger on one of my hands and a 2" gash on the other...

Your build is looking good. My boat is a 1650 with a Center Console. Seems to work all right. I do like the look of the side console better. Here's praying for "smaller" injuries. [-o<


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2011)

Glad that chisel incident wasn't any worse. Do you watch a lot of the "Red Green Show"?


----------



## rgpemt (May 10, 2011)

"If the women cant find you handsome...at least let them find you handy!" Love Red Green!

Gash is still open a bit...i'm self treating with steri strips and bandaids...too open for the crazy glue trick, but we are making headway. I should have more pics this afternoon. Thanks for the encouragement!!!!


----------



## wasilvers (May 10, 2011)

Awesome build report! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rgpemt (May 10, 2011)

Ok, back from my last call and wanted to update you guys on the progress of "The Boobie Groupie". 

I made my stop at the local HD Friday morning and got home with all my goodies to throw in the deck and fishing platform. It was a nice day actually, sun was out, it was nice and warm, but the wind was blowing off the lake below the house. Time was limited but I made the most of it. I got to cutting the aluminum angle for the fore deck supports and got them installed, tied it into the existing structure, then stood on it...the fat kid is happy!!!! I double riveted all the joints and it is very thouroughly anchored to the sub structure. 

I got the 1/2 inch ply at HD for @ $14.00 a sheet (southern pine), made my marks and cuts, then took the peices and layed the thompsons water seal to both sides and all the edges. While that dried, I took the grinder to the trailer and got rid of all the rust and crappy paint. 

We spent the weekend with the kiddos out to camp (upta camp if your from Maine) and did get some fishing in on Webb Brook. I got outdone by my honey when she landed a nice 20 inch smallie (I tried to hate her but to no avail). Sunday afternoon I got the main part of the deck in, minus the aft section, got the console placed back and the cables routed, and the kick plate on the aft corner bolted back into place. I got all the rivets replaced that I had to drill with 1/4-20 Stainless hardware (fastenal) with Nyloc nuts...she is solid!

Got my carpet at HD, 52 cents a square foot...best deal I could find anywhere. That is the project for this week, if all goes as planned, she will be wet by Memorial Day! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## fender66 (May 10, 2011)

Looking good and making great progress. =D>


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 11, 2011)

Boat is going to look great when it's finished. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## rgpemt (May 12, 2011)

Had some time in between calls and wanted to give you all an update. Yesterday, after a LLLLOOONNNGGGGG 24 hour shift, it was too nice outside to take a nap, besides, the boat was in need of my attention! 

I put the facia board on the front deck and added a sheet of aluminum under for some added structure and support. I layed the last peice of the main deck (aft) and made my cuts for the bilge area. I was out of aluminum angle and was leaning on getting a bit depressed...I hate the look of those gas tanks on the deck...so I went poking around the lumber pile and what to my wandering eyes should appear...a whole pile of 2X2~ I was in heaven!

None were long enough to make the distance across the deck or from gunwhale to gunwhale, but...with some gussett plates, also found in the lumber pile, I was able to make two halves and bind them together rather well. So the rear deck project started at around noon, the tanks layed on either side of center and adjustments made from there. All the new wood was treated with thompsons, and then it was time for me to head out to teach class.

We are going to Boston this weekend to support my dearest friend in the "Avon Walk For Breast Cancer" so the old gal will have to suffer without some love until we return on Monday, but...come Monday...yeah, I feel some carpet coming!

She is up on the trailer, which will make my life so much easier, not having to carry the motor to the transom...I can bring the boat to the motor! That is the next big project!


----------



## fender66 (May 12, 2011)

Looking good. =D>


----------



## reedjj (May 12, 2011)

Looks great. How do you access the fuel tanks under there. Hard to see on my phone. I like how u set it up similar to fenders and Moelkhunters layouts.


----------



## rgpemt (May 12, 2011)

The fuel tanks will be accessed by a hatch on each side, hinged in the center so I can fill up without getting in the boat. I was running out of time when I got that top sheet done yesterday, I'll have more on Monday when I get back from Boston. Appreciate all the good comments!!!!!


----------



## rgpemt (May 17, 2011)

Just wanted to stop in and let you all know that while I didn't get any work done on the boat this weekend, I did take part in something HUGE! We went to Boston this weekend to participate in the AVON walk for Breast Cancer. My friend Tessa was our walker and we ARE the "Boobie Groupies"...thus the boats name  

Home now, class is almost over, but the weather here in Maine is not cooperating with the project completion plans!!! I'll work on getting the motor going perhaps tomorrow, and may even have it mounted by the weekend. All things considered, I am still on track for my Memorial Day launch!!!


----------



## rgpemt (May 19, 2011)

The engine started!!!! I was quite excited with that considering it is almost as old as me! Pulled the plugs and took a quick peek to make sure there was no residue and cranked it over to make sure everything was moving properly. Had to figure out where the lack of spark was coming from...that would be the "i fell off the boat switch" that I had to rewire and move. 

Broke out the soldering iron and tinned all the connections, pulled the wires through and then...like magic...VROOM! 

I only ran it for a minute to make sure, I can't find my earmuffs but that problem will be solved tomorrow. Next...mount the beast!! This weekend is out unfortunately, Friday I teach Docs and nurses about sick kids, Saturday my EMT class takes thier National Registry exam in the morning, the afternoon I have to grade a station at the exam, Sunday I teach CPR...Monday...ahhhhhhh Engine time!

I have a video on my phone of the engine running just have to figure out how to get it to my computer and then I'll add it here. 

Thanks again to all of you for keeping tabs and offering advice. This is the GREATEST site!!!!


----------



## Mike P (May 19, 2011)

Looks nice, I like the layout.


----------



## rgpemt (May 24, 2011)

Well the weather outside is frightful...just like the Christmas carol...the weather in coastal Maine is HORRIBLE! I have braved the rain and chilly temps for a few hours this past week, got my framework for the rear deck finished and gusseted up for "the fat kid". I have a few more plywood cuts to make to finish the deck up. 

I did get the outboard mounted, and the cables run the other day. I ran my teleflex cable through the tilt tube as I had planned, and I am not sure if I am going to be able to use it that way. I mocked up a steering rod with some threaded rod I had laying around, and I can turn left really well...not so much to the right. So I adjusted my linkage and I noticed that my motor does not turn half as much as it did with the transom bracket mount. I am somewhat depressed! I lost a lot of swing in the engine and I am thinking that the actual rod on the end of teleflex cable is not long enough to support this part of my project. So.....I will pull it all out tomorrow and go back to the transom bracket (insert various explitives here). 

I did get some help from my BEAUTIFUL honey, she is so excited to see how close we are to launching and she wanted carpet in the boat. So...we cleaned up the wood deck, and layed the first piece of carpet on the fore deck. I think I was a bit to liberal with the glue however, I only noticed it after she tried to get up after sitting on the new carpet to staple the hidden edges...she was stuck! It was a good laugh for us both, then she realized that her pants were covered in glue that had seeped through the carpet. No biggie for me, I fish off the back! 

So tomorrow I will snap some pics and update you all on Thursday, hoping to have more carpet installed and the steering issue fixed as well. Til then...BE SAFE


----------



## rgpemt (May 26, 2011)

As planned, I am ready for launch this weekend! 

got home yesterday after a nasty 24 on the ambulance and went to work. Pulled the engine mounting bolts back out one at a time and poked the sealant to the holes, then added the locktite to the bolts/nuts. That done, I went to work on my hinge for the rear deck. I hate the tiny screws that they supply and decided to get creative. I drilled out the holes in the hinge large enough to take a rivet, then drilled through and into a gussett plate on the underside. Worked like a champ! Nice smooth finish too! 

Carpet was next, I have to add that doing it alone was NOT an easy task to say the least...144 square feet, one man...OYE! Layed the glue, and one section at a time layed the carpet over and trimmed the edges. Got the main deck, rear deck and sides done, then wrapped the console support. By the way, it was a wonderful 70 degrees, bright and sunny, so....the fat kid let Budha out to see the light (mistake I think...today anyway...I'm hurting!) 

I finished the two tone paint, taped off the edges, and rattle canned the sides and transom with a dark blue which if I say so myself, was a fantastic idea! 

I have an EMS run at 0900, I'll post pics when I return. thanks again everyone! Could not have done it without your help, support, and ideas!

Bob


----------



## rgpemt (May 26, 2011)

Pictures for you to enjoy! Thanks again for all the support and ideas!


----------



## Mike P (May 26, 2011)

Looks nice. Dude 70 degrees is pretty close to jacket weather.


----------



## rgpemt (May 26, 2011)

Jacket? LOLOLOL! You must be what the folks up here call a flat lander! I was sans shirt and have the burns to prove it! There will be no pictures of that BTW...Nobody likes to see a fat kid! Thank you for the boost and the comments!


----------



## Mike P (May 26, 2011)

It is 93 on my back porch right now. Trade ya for some of that 70 degree weather, but you keep the stuff under 50 and dont even think of sending any of that white stuff this way. I'll take me some Moose though.


----------



## Waterwings (May 26, 2011)

Nice job! =D>


----------



## rgpemt (May 26, 2011)

Mike, I'll split the difference with ya. You send some warm up here, and I'll work on getting the snow to hang out along the central east coast...like Washington DC or someplace like that. That being said, I need some COLD to make ice for ICE FISHING over the winter.

Waterwings, thank you!!!!


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 2, 2011)

As planned, the launch took place Friday of Memorial Day Weekend. A fitting tribute to my brothers and sisters, as well as my beloved brothers who fell in battle. It was a fine Maine day, the water was calm, and my honey and I had the day off! I did some finish work, zip ties, touch up paint, and loaded it up. 
Off we went to the campground, backed into the ramp, and with the drain plug in place, pushed her off the bunks. She floated (First good sign), I pulled the boat along side the trailer, hopped in and it started right up (Second good sign). We parked the rig and walked back down, just my honey and I and all the fish in the pond! We took off like a rocket...loosing all that weight made a HUGE difference!!! We were porposing bad, last trim setting was good with the extra estimated 1500 pounds of wet foam, there was enough power left over that when I punched it...it rocked me back on my heels!

The first fishing hole was productive right out of the box! Had a nice little baby bass colored swim bait, cast, sploosh, tap tap tap, FISH ON! The weekend was great, that swim bait was awesome, and we caught both smallmouth and largemouth bass every day. Here are some pics!

Just want to add again that I could not have done it without my honey's support, your ideas, and constant push and helpful tips!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 2, 2011)

Totally awesome report....but for crying out loud...get some sun on those legs. :shock: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Love that smallie! Need to get on some of those before the year ends for sure!


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 2, 2011)

That smallie was awesome! I did nail it with a swim bait but momma did not get the pic with the bait so I cannot submit it! And yeah...Long Maine winters are bad for my legs! LOLOL! 

I still have to measure the width of my seat...that smallie was as long as the seat was wide...I was SMILING!


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 9, 2011)

Well it has been a great few weeks out on the Boobie Groupie! I have noticed a few minor details that I think I have finally addressed.
First was the feeling of a lack of top end and the idle speed was way to high. I dug around and read my OMC manual over and over, then it clicked. The timing armature was not allowing the timing to retard enough to allow a nice slow idle. That being said, it was not adjusted properly to allow WOT either. I set the timing stop screw to factory spec (1/2 inch showing past lock nut) and then adjusted the linkage to the throttle plate. Followed the sync proceedure for the carbs and what to my wondering eyes...full closed throttle at idle setting, and WOT where it is supposed to be! Threw the muffs on and fired up the beast, it idles very nice and very quietly. I raised the warmup lever, idle increased to the "start" mark, and when I closed it, it acutally idled back down to a nice quiet setting....ahhhhhhhhhh.
The other thing I noticed was that the old hydrofoil rig that the PO had put on was not really offering me too much in the form of lift...I had a plan! Last night I took a 16X24 sheet of heavy aluminum that was under the decking of the boat originally. I made my measurements, marked and cut it so it would fit over the cavitation plate and around the shaft housing. Using some leftover 1/4-20 SS hardware, I drilled and secured my new plate. Now I have some overhang behind the prop, which was lacking horribly with the old two peice unit. I also gained some lateral support...10 inches on either side! I did not much like the giant rectangle hanging off the back of my motor, so I made some more measurements, and a few more cuts and have a nice looking hydrofoil! The idea comes from a unit that I had on another boat with a Volvo I/O and it was an amazing difference. Hoping to give it a try tomorrow, and will have an update with some performance notes as well for you guys. 
here are some pics! let me know what you think! BTW...the fish as SLAMMING up here in Maine! Stay safe, and enjoy!


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 13, 2011)

So my home made, molly hocked hydrofoil is...well..AMAZING! Honey and I took off for a short jaunt at a local pond near the house where I knew I could open it up a bit. I have not been out since adjusting the controls and timing settings so I was excited for a wet test. The engine fired right up, and idles nice a quiet, looking over the stern at the hydrofoil..it was huge! We backed out into deeper water and I lowered the motor with my armstrong tilt control, took the helm and hammered the throttle. The bow barely lifted and in seconds I was on plane and gaining speed. It was very well balanced, there was no porposing, and looking back over the stern, it was riding on top of the water nicely. I took out my phone and openned up my speedometer application, and I fast became disapointed. By GPS we were only doing 33 MPH. I would easilly have figured nearer to 40 with the weight loss from the rebuild. It is a 70HP motor....on a 16 foot Mod V....

I still have some tweaking to do to the engine, while the idle was nice, it would choke out and die. I think its all in the timing...I'm going to let out the timing arm stop a bit more and increase the idle stop screw a turn or so on the next outing and try it again. I'm also shopping for a bigger prop, the one on there is a 15 pitch.....I'm going for the 19!

If any of you have any ideas, please holler. 

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## fender66 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a great report on a hand made mod. Glad it worked out for you.


----------

